# Had a bad accident, so much therapy. help me stay motivated?



## piglet (Oct 2, 2012)

I am so sorry life has knocked you down and rubbed your face in the mud. : ( 

(I also know what good friends bunnies can be!)

One year I blew the engine in my favorite car, got pregnant, got fired, suffered the loss of both my Grandfathers, and was traumatized by the death of my first horse.

I concluded that the next year HAD to be better. And it was. 

Please know that I am wishing you strength and good luck for the rest of the year. (It is the year of the horse in the Chinese calendar, you know!)


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Marcie , so sorry for the loss of your darling bunny and for your horrible accident. Dealing with one is often overwhelming, but both at the same time.....well you know how that feels.

Not sure if I have any words of wisdom on how to stay motivated when one feels so beaten down. All I can offer is what I do and have done when life has dealt me challenges.

I try/tried to see where I wanted to be and kept that vision in my minds eye. Every step taken I would envision was taking me closer to that goal. when I battled broken bones in my back (stupid riding accident), I saw what I could do as a major step and then took small steps to reach further. Cancer battle, took each day and did what I could, while not beating myself up for those days that didn't allow for much. I could see which days I was on top of the chemo and which days it would score on me. 

Small steps Marcie. And don't beat yourself up on the days that you just don't have much in you. Don't let those days be the norm, but realize you will have them. I know it sounds so cliche, but one step at a time. Don't let yourself become overwhelmed but all the therapy you have to do, but look at it as taking you closer to where you want and need to be.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Marcie (Jul 25, 2013)

Piglet, I'm glad things finally started getting better for you! Since this happened at the end of the year I said the same thing. Unfortunately my grandma suffered another stroke last week and is not recovering very well. :s So there went that idea! And thank you, Yes Year of the Horse. that has to be some kind of sign!

Walkamile, I usually do the same thing. I have to have a goal in mind or I start having issues. (I've been on anti-anxiety meds on and off for a long time.) Every goal I had was gone. I'm slowly starting to figure something new out. But I feel like it's just a band-aid. I'm sorry to hear you have had broken back bones. I would not wish that on anyone! It really affects everything. Every day is a work out for me, just walking and living. I don't know how you managed to deal with that and cancer. You are very strong! 

I _am_ guilty of getting down on myself when I don't have the time or energy for more than the bare bones of my exercises. You are right about that. Some times I just hurt to much to do them and then I get upset that I should do them anyways. 

I actually had a really good day at therapy yesterday! since realizing that my back shoulder blade isn't working I've been trying to use it more and it actually made a difference. I have to really concentrate on using it and not my shoulder but it really really made me feel good that the PT's could tell a difference. Hope is such a wonderful thing.


----------

